# Cruncher's Challenge Super Huge Game Giveaway



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

As the WCG-TPU team members continue to put forth a great effort in order to lend a helping hand to science and fellow man, transforming their computers' idle time into valuable scientific resources, all while honoring those they love even during this challenge, it seems only fitting to reward their stalwart example by giving all those earnestly helping the chance to win free games  

But wait, there's more: the F@H boys and girls are warmly welcomed to enter and get in on the goodness 








*Alan Wake
brandonwh64!!!* sent



*Avadon: The Black Fortress
Chevalr1c!!!* PM'd



*Borderlands 2
adulaamin!!!* sent*
Emperor_Piehead!!!* sent
*gdallsk!!!* PM'd
*Jstn7477!!!* sent



*Crayon Physics Deluxe
Norton!!!* sent



*Deus Ex HR
sabre23!!!* PM'd



*Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Chicken Patty!!!* sent*
???!!!*
*stinger608!!!* sent*
theonedub!!!* sent



*Hitman Absolution
[Ion]!!!* sent*
mauriek!!!* sent



*Killing Floor
Baum!!!* sent
*TheGrapist**!!!* sent



*Mark of the Ninja
thebluebumblebee!!!* PM'd


*Red Orchestra 1&2
TheGrapist!!!* sent*
AlienIsGod!!!* sent



*Serious Sam 3 BFE
Maban!!!* sent



*Serious Sam HD Double Pack
xvi!!!* sent



*Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!!* sent



*Splice
Vinska!!!* sent



*Tomb Raider
TRWOV!!!*  sent



*THQ Bundle
AnnCore!!!* sent



*World of Goo, Anomaly, Osmos, and EDGE
james888!!!* sent
​

Now the remaining games are......
Cogs
Dungeon Defenders
Duke Nukem 3D
Earth 2160
Killing Floor
Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
Swords & Soldiers HD
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War

*Please see below who has contributed!!!*  


Spoiler: Generous Contributors!!!



*NHKS:*
Alan Wake
Mark of the Ninja
Deus Ex HR
*james888:*
Tomb Raider 2013
2x Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Ubishop, US residents only)
*theonedub:*
2x Borderlands 2 (GamersGate account required)
2x Hitman Absolution
*manofthem:*
2x Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Ubishop, US residents only)
2x Borderlands (GamersGate account required)
Velvet Assassin
Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition
Earth 2160
*TRWOV:*
THQ Humble Bundle (Darksiders 1&2 and Red Faction Guerrilla and Armageddon)
*Vinska:*
2x Red Orchestra 1&2
2x Killing Floor + DLC
Serious Sam HD Double Pack
Serious Sam 3 BFE = DLC
Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition
*Lightofhonor:*
Warhammer 49k: Dawn of War
2x Dungeon Defenders
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Splice
Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
Cogs
Swords & Soldiers HD
Zen Bound 2
Avadon: The Black Fortress
World of Good, Anomaly, Osmos, & EDGE (all in one)






*Requirements:* This giveaway is exclusive to the WCG and F@H team members, so you must be an _active_ WCG or F@H team member!

*To Enter:* Vote in poll AND post below which game you are entering for. (Please make mention if your WCG name is different than your TPU name)  It may seem redundant for you, but it'll lend me a helping hand in final sortings 

*Closing Time:* We are aiming for Thursday ~7pm EST, if all goes according to plan   (and we all know it never does )

*Drawings:* Drawings will be done randomly using Random.org, as well as incorporating theonedub's suggested system, show below in the spoiler.


Spoiler: Random Drawing System provided by theonedub






> To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:  everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








There's a 99.99% chance that I forgot something, and when I remember what that is, I will be editing and adding it in.  If I did forget someone and/or their contribution, please let me know ASAP!  Also, sorry for the lousy picture 

So let's begin entering for games.  There are many to choose from, and from many different categories, so there should be something for everyone's fancy.  


Obviously, a *HUGE THANK YOU* to the dedicated members of the TPU's WCG and F@H team members for your continued loving support and generous contributions!  Perhaps some may not know how great of people you are, though they most decidedly would if they joined the team(s).  A great inspiration indeed!    

Let's keep up the amazing work, continue to contribute, and always help make TPU a great place!


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

So many games! 

Thanks for organizing this Matt!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 14, 2013)

Are we entered into as many games as we want or only one, because I want Far Cry 3:BD but I want to win my a copy of Borderlands 2 for my german teacher?


----------



## t_ski (May 14, 2013)

I'm just dropping in to say thanks for those that donated, thanks to manofthem for hosting, and thanks to the team for their work.  And subbing to see who wins


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Are we entered into as many games as we want or only one, because I want Far Cry 3:BD but I want to win my a copy of Borderlands 2 for my german teacher?



One entry per person. Remember to vote AND post in the thread 

Thanks again to manofthem for setting up another great giveaway!!! 

I'm in for *Crayon Physics*


*Note on FC3 Blood Dragon- AFAIK these codes only work in the US?


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2013)

In for Tomb Raider


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome giveaway! I voted for Borderlands 2.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> One entry per person. Remember to vote AND post in the thread
> 
> Thanks again to manofthem for setting up another great giveaway!!!
> 
> ...



Ok I didn't really see anything about it okay well come German Teacher bring me luck I'm in for *Borderlands 2*!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Norton is correct on Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, and I will update the OP now!  It seems the codes are region locked.  I've tried to give away a code from the US to someone in EU, and it just didn't work; dozer tried the same to someone in Australia, and it was a no-go.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2013)

great Giveaway  

I am in for *Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition*


----------



## Nordic (May 14, 2013)

WCG is jjames888 and I am in for the world of goo.


----------



## sabre23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in for Deus Ex HR.


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2013)

Another great game giveaway manofthem
I am not entering, but just wanted to say thank you


----------



## adulaamin (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the giveaway! I'm in for Borderlands 2!


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2013)

Pleas don't count me in for games.  I just wanted to say thank you to those who donated them.


----------



## Baum (May 14, 2013)

Hey i am in for killing floor! ( or any other game  for eu residents if thats a problem)



@Bow: the best thing by far is the comunity! i never thought that it would be fun to fold but now i even like wcg as there are more projects to go for!


----------



## theonedub (May 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Also, sorry for the lousy picture



I thought the picture was outstanding . Using the poll for entries looks great, too. I think Norton had a great idea there. 

Great work  

My username is missing an 'e' in the donator list. Not really concerned, but it just looks funny whenever I see it


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I thought the picture was outstanding . Using the poll for entries looks great, too. I think Norton had a great idea there.
> 
> Great work
> 
> My username is missing an 'e' in the donator list. Not really concerned, but it just looks funny whenever I see it



I thought the pic was great too.... don't know why he didn't 

Consider the poll idea a work in progress. A couple more attempts at using it and we'll have all of the kinks worked out


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Baum said:


> Hey i am in for killing floor! ( or any other game  for eu residents if thats a problem



The only known issue is with FC3:BD .  As far as I know, none of the Steam games/keys present any issue, but just in case something comes up, I will make a note. 



theonedub said:


> I thought the picture was outstanding . Using the poll for entries looks great, too. I think Norton had a great idea there.
> 
> Great work
> 
> My username is missing an 'e' in the donator list. Not really concerned, but it just looks funny whenever I see it



Name fixed, sorry  and thanks for the compliment 

I like the poll idea, easy to keep track of.  Norton was spot on there. 

I do wish however that I had made the poll to allow multiple choices, given the number of games available and such. I have PM'd a couple of mods to see if there's a way to fix it, and I'm waiting on responses, though I don't think my goof can be easily remedied. 

If any thing changes, I'll be posting to make everyone aware


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I like the poll idea, easy to keep track of.



Even easier with a little Excel magic and a quick edit:



Spoiler:  instant list w/Excel











P.S> I hate typing 
Draft file here:
View attachment Games draft.xls


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2013)

Killing Floor + DLC && Red Orchestra 1+2 should be "2x", as I am giving away two copies of each. *shrug*

Also, why is this not a multiple choice poll? I believe that would've made much more sense.


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

I vote Borderlands 2, but I really don't care if I get it. I have way too many games.

Also, is there a way to test Steam codes? I know I haven't used the ones I'm donating so they should work, but idk since I haven't used them.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Even easier with a little Excel magic and a quick edit:



except i voted Tomb Raider not THQ bundle  or at least i thought i did.. plz change accordingly.  Thats the one thing about polls, sometimes you click the wrong one by accident.


----------



## theonedub (May 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Killing Floor + DLC && Red Orchestra 1+2 should be "2x", as I am giving away two copies of each. *shrug*
> 
> Also, why is this not a multiple choice poll? I believe that would've made much more sense.



A single pick means you enter for the game you actually want to win. Prevents people from entering for a ton of games (or even all) then deciding they don't want a game that wasn't high on their list. Meanwhile, someone who actually wanted that game may have been passed up and at the same time, the person doing the drawing has to redraw a winner. 

Its also a lot easier to pick winners where people can only enter once. For example, in multiple entries, once a person wins you have to edit them out of each subsequent drawing. Might not seem like a big deal, but in a large giveaway like this- it can be a time sink. 

This is not directed at anyone in particular, but running a giveaway is a little more time intensive than many people probably think. 



AlienIsGOD said:


> except i voted Tomb Raider not THQ bundle  or at least i thought i did.. plz change accordingly.  Thats the one thing about polls, sometimes you click the wrong one by accident.



Dont blame the poll for obvious User Error   

Just playing with you.


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Killing Floor + DLC && Red Orchestra 1+2 should be "2x", as I am giving away two copies of each. *shrug*
> 
> Also, why is this not a multiple choice poll? I believe that would've made much more sense.



I made the mistake of only allowing one option, as that is what I am accustomed to with my other giveaways. I'm waiting to hear back if there's a way to change it, and I'll go accordingly from there. 



Lightofhonor said:


> I vote Borderlands 2, but I really don't care if I get it. I have way too many games.
> 
> Also, is there a way to test Steam codes? I know I haven't used the ones I'm donating so they should work, but idk since I haven't used them.



No way to test Steam keys with trying to activate them, which would then invalidate them for a giveaway 



AlienIsGOD said:


> except i voted Tomb Raider not THQ bundle  or at least i thought i did.. plz change accordingly.  Thats the one thing about polls, sometimes you click the wrong one by accident.



Accidents happen, therefore simply make your post with what you wih to be entered for. I'll be going through both.


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 14, 2013)

I'm in for Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2013)

theonedub said:


> A single pick means you enter for the game you actually want to win. Prevents people from entering for a ton of games (or even all) then deciding they don't want a game that wasn't high on their list. Meanwhile, someone who actually wanted that game may have been passed up and at the same time, the person doing the drawing has to redraw a winner.



MEANWHILE it seems pretty much everyone will win the specific game they voted for _by default_.
+ manofthem confirmed it was a mistake. That figures...



manofthem said:


> I made the mistake of only allowing one option, as that is what I am accustomed to with my other giveaways. I'm waiting to hear back if there's a way to change it, and I'll go accordingly from there.



I get one idea. It requires a mod's intervention, though.
Make a completely new thread with a proper poll and move all the posts of this thread there.


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> MEANWHILE it seems pretty much everyone will win the specific game they voted for _by default_.
> + manofthem confirmed it was a mistake. That figures...


Not necessarily a mistake. My initial thinking was a long the lines of theonedub's; it makes sense that we think similarly since we often do giveaways and are accustomed to the ins and outs. While creating the poll, I gave it thought and chose a single option, mainly due to fairness.  If person A enters for 1 game and person B enters for 5 games, it doesn't exactly end evenly. 

After it was posted, it was suggested for multiple choice.  After thinking about it, I thought that it might be a good idea for multiple entries, given the number of games available. 



> I get one idea. It requires a mod's intervention, though.
> Make a completely new thread with a proper poll and move all the posts of this thread there.


Mod intervention is a given, but I'm waiting on responses from the mods.   Hopefully I'll hear back soon.


And theonedub is 110% correct, running a successful giveaway isn't as easy as one may think. 
I'm glad he understands


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

Agree 100%- these giveaway's are quite a bit of work....  to you and theonedub for bunches of them that you do.

Clearing it out and trying again isn't necessary imho

I would suggest throwing a spoiler at the top of the OP addressing any corrections to the drawing or the poll.


----------



## Maban (May 15, 2013)

Entering for Serious Sam 3, but only if no one else wants it.


----------



## TRWOV (May 15, 2013)

If multiples are a go, I'd like to enter for Tom Braider, Velvet Assasin and Deus Ex.

A correction, the prize I offered is a "Humble Weekly Sale: THQ!" bundle, not a Humble THQ Bundle (the included games differ between the two).


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2013)

This is what the crunching and folding community is all about. Being able to stand against disease and illnesses to have a better future for mankind! Thank you to all of those who put their PCs to work and fight the good fight!

In for alan wake!


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> If multiples are a go, I'd like to enter for Tom Braider, Velvet Assasin and Deus Ex.
> 
> A correction, the prize I offered is a "Humble Weekly Sale: THQ!" bundle, not a Humble THQ Bundle (the included games differ between the two).



Are the games mentioned in the poll after THQ Budle correct (DS 1&2 and Raf: G&A)?


----------



## TRWOV (May 15, 2013)

Ah, well, yes, the list of games is correct. Disregard my post then, I just saw the logo in the first page but didn't check the game list.


----------



## TheGrapist (May 15, 2013)

in for Red Orchestra 1&2


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 15, 2013)

Entered for Tomb Raider. Thanks for another awesome contest!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 15, 2013)

I chose for Avadon: the Black Fortress. I like role-playing games.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2013)

>splice has Leen0x version on steam
I'm in for Splice, then!


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2013)

In for the Serious Sam HD Double Pack. I crunch under "xvi_tech.kyle".

Thanks to all submitters and organizer(s)!


----------



## R00kie (May 15, 2013)

wow, so many games :O I'm in 
Borderlands 2 it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2013)

name is the same as on here: Far Cry 3.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2013)

tomb Raider here


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2013)

Just a reminder that the giveaway is planned to end tomorrow evening, with drawings shortly thereafter (hopefully ).  

I'll be in talks with Norton as to what to do with the leftover and unclaimed games, so maybe there will be more chances 

edit: 

After the winners are posted, the remaining games will be listed and posted.  Then members who didn't win can then enter for what is leftover.  

Hopefully we will have a lot of happy crunchers/gamers


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2013)

Glad to see tomb raider is a popular one.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> Glad to see tomb raider is a popular one.



Indeed so, thanks for contributing the game


----------



## AnnCore (May 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> Glad to see tomb raider is a popular one.



OFC. It's the hair thingy. I'd love to see that in action. 

And thanks to all generous contributors!


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2013)

Last call!  

The drawings will be later tonight so vote now if you haven't yet. 

After the winners are announced, the remaining unclaimed games will be listed, which will be available for the non-winners 

Til later this evening.....


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2013)

*A HUGE THANK YOU* goes to all those that contributed games into the giveaway.  We had some awesome donations which really made the giveaway fun and exciting, and we all appreciate the generosity!!!




*Here are our winners:*



*Alan Wake
brandonwh64!!!*



*Avadon: The Black Fortress
Chevalr1c!!!*



*Borderlands 2
adulaamin!!!
Emperor_Piehead!!!
gdallsk!!!
Jstn7477!!!*



*Crayon Physics Deluxe
Norton!!!*



*Deus Ex HR
sabre23!!!*



*Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Chicken Patty!!!
mauriek!!!
stinger608!!!
theonedub!!!*



*Hitman Absolution
[Ion]!!!*



*Killing Floor
Baum!!!*



*Red Orchestra 1&2
TheGrapist!!!*



*Serious Sam 3 BFE
Maban!!!*



*Serious Sam HD Double Pack
xvi!!!*



*Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!!*



*Splice
Vinska!!!*



*Tomb Raider
TRWOV!!!*



*World of Goo, Anomaly, Osmos, and EDGE
james888!!!*
​


Congrats to all our winning Crunchers!!!!    

Thanks to all for entering!  I will be now sending out a whole lot of PMs to the winners with further instructions on how to claim their winnings!  






Now the remaining games are......
Cogs
Dungeon Defenders (2x)
Duke Nukem 3D
Earth 2160
Hitman Absolution
Killing Floor
Mark of the Ninja
Red Orchestra 1&2
Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
Swords & Soldiers HD
THQ Humble Bundle (Darksiders 1&2 and Red Faction Guerrilla & Armageddon)
Velvet Assassin
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
Zen Bound 2

The first person to claim a game, gets the game.  So post below!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2013)

i'll go for Red Orchestra 1 &2


----------



## TheGrapist (May 17, 2013)

I'll take killing floor if nobody else wants it


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i'll go for Red Orchestra 1 &2



Sounds good, I'll pm you shortly



TheGrapist said:


> I'll take killing floor if nobody else wants it



Silly goose, you won Red Orchestra .   I'll PM you shortly too



Edit:  I am PMing the winners currently, as well as sending what I have in my possession.  If it takes a little time, please be understanding, as there are many to contact


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

Awesome, another game to add to my collection 
I'll take a copy of Dungeon Defenders if no one else wants it


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2013)

TheGrapist said:


> I'll take killing floor if nobody else wants it





[Ion] said:


> Awesome, another game to add to my collection
> I'll take a copy of Dungeon Defenders if no one else wants it



If no one else wants these games, I see no issue with giving them to ones who won, like TheGrpaist and [Ion].  Lets give a little time to see if anyone else wants it, and then if not, we can send them to you guys


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> If no one else wants these games, I see no issue with giving them to ones who won, like TheGrpaist and [Ion].  Lets give a little time to see if anyone else wants it, and then if not, we can send them to you guys



Sounds fair to me!


----------



## TRWOV (May 17, 2013)

thank you for the game james88!!!


----------



## mauriek (May 17, 2013)

PM replied..
congratulation to all winner..


----------



## adulaamin (May 17, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners and a very big thank you to all who donated the games!


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2013)

Boy this is exhausting....  

But I would like to again thank everyone once more.  All the fine crunchers have made this a very successful giveaway in my opinion, and I think that many are pleased with their earnings 


I believe I have PM'd everyone!  I have sent all the games and/or invites in my possession to their new owners.  Hopefully everyone will get sqaured away very soon.  If there is a problem of any sort, please post and/or PM, and I will take of it ASAP!



Now the remaining games are......
Cogs
Dungeon Defenders (2x)
Duke Nukem 3D
Earth 2160
Killing Floor
Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
Swords & Soldiers HD
Velvet Assassin
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
Zen Bound 2

If by tomorrow evening the games go unclaimed, then the few that won and would like an extra may then claim it ([Ion], TheGrapist )

I am now going to go to bed and relax.  Friday can't come soon enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> *A HUGE THANK YOU* goes to all those that contributed games into the giveaway.  We had some awesome donations which really made the giveaway fun and exciting, and we all appreciate the generosity!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUGE THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

Thanks to manofthem for hosting another great game giveaway and thanks to all of the great donators!!! ---

3 more days until the end of the Challenge and a drawing of some nice hardware/software items... Donated by cruncher's for crunchers!!! 

Thanks for everyones effort so far and* crunch on*!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja?


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2013)

Not posting for a game.  Just to say thanks to all that put time and all into this.


----------



## AnnCore (May 17, 2013)

If the THQ bundle is available, I'm up for that. 

Thanks for all the work put in.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for the game, lightofhonor. 

Thanks to all who have made the giveaway possible!


----------



## TRWOV (May 17, 2013)

anncore said:


> if the thq bundle is available, i'm up for that.
> 
> thanks for all the work put in.



ygpm


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 17, 2013)

Sad to see a lot of the remaining games are mine, but glad I could give out so many!


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> Sad to see a lot of the remaining games are mine, but glad I could give out so many!



I got mine from you- awesome in my book 

Now I just need to find some time to play around with it...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> I got mine from you- awesome in my book
> 
> Now I just need to find some time to play around with it...



We always make time for crayons.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2013)

A reminder: If you won a game and have not yet received it, please let me know ASAP. I really want to get all the games squared away and taken care of before the challenge ends and Norton begins the hardware giveaway. 

So far, I think everything has gone/ is going well. I can say that I am certainly feeling better about the one option poll, as multiple choice would have made it much more difficult for us .  Thanks to everyone for being supportive and happily complying. 

There are a few games left still


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2013)

World of goo code set was received. Thank you lightofhonor!


----------



## NHKS (May 18, 2013)

A HUGE congrats to all winners & THANKS to all donors! 

Sorry to sabre23 & thebluebumblebee for the late replies, I did not have enough time yesterday to give out the games from office.. congrats and thanks for participating guys.. ygpm and please reply with your steam ids so that I could send you the gifts over steam.

And yes, this colossal giveaway was organised and managed successfully, thanks to our special cruncher- *manofthem*.. you will always have my gratitude, my friend! 
I wish I could have have helped you out with the banner and stuff... sorry I couldn't do it this time! but I owe you a joint giveaway sometime soon!


----------



## Baum (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for all the Gamegive aways people here!
BTW i would kill for velvet assasin ^^

i really enjoyed that i could participate with such great guys in a team!

IF there are games remaining you could give them to "random" members of the team who didn't reach 10,000 points or just shuffle them around ^^


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2013)

Baum said:


> Thank you for all the Gamegive aways people here!
> BTW i would kill for velvet assasin ^^
> 
> i really enjoyed that i could participate with such great guys in a team!
> ...



Velvet Assassin is yours; I PM'd you


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2013)

It was a great run, guys!
This giveaway sure was fun. I am very glad to see so many people enjoyed it, too!
Good work everyone! Let's raise an e-mug for the greatness!  

*!!!   NOTE:* of the games I contributed, Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition still hasn't found home. If no one takes it by the end of the week, consider it no longer available. There are other people I know who'd gladly take it, so I am going to gift it to one of them in case that happens.*    !!!*

Cheers!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2013)

Thanks once again lightofhonour for Avadon: The Black Fortress. Great game!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 29, 2013)

That weekend ended quite a while ago. Thus, consider DN3D:ME no longer available from this moment.



Vinska said:


> *!!!   NOTE:* of the games I contributed, Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition still hasn't found home. If no one takes it by the end of the week, consider it no longer available. There are other people I know who'd gladly take it, so I am going to gift it to one of them in case that happens.*    !!!*


----------

